# Selling Different Flowerhorns/ Located In Mississauga



## FlowerMonkey (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi guys I Import Flowerhorns from Thailand and Re-sell them out to buyers for an affordable price.
Heres what I have coming in next month and also what I have right now.
To *buy* or to *Reserve *Email me at *[email protected]*

*Arriving Next Month Reserve Now*

*Male 5" Red Dagon Flowerhorn* Going for *$290 *(*Huge KoK*)*Only 4 Month old*.

























*Male 3" Kamalua Flowerhorn* Going for *$180* (*Big KoK*) *Two 
and a Half Months old*.

























*Male 4" Kamalua Flowerhorn* Going for *$250 *Beautiful pearls on him *3 Months Old*

























*These guys are for sale right now*

*A Pair of Flowerhorns going for $250
Male 10" Kamfa 
Female 7" Red Dragon*











































A *Titanium 3"* Including Tail Going for *$60*









Please note (*Pick Up Only*) 
The Reason Why I Don't Deliver
Majority of Flowerhorn when taken out of they're comfort zone and transfer to a new area will always show signs of stress, such as decrease in KoK, stress lines and darkening of the body it can also depend on how far the buyer lives, the further the more stress but they will go back into they're normal state after a few days. Do not get me wrong though not all Flowerhorns will show these signs but its not a risk I'm willing to take as a seller because if the buyer is not satisfied with the Quality of Flowerhorn when arrived compared to the pictures then it will be a wasted of our time. 
(*ITS ALWAYS BEST TO HAVE THE BUYERS COME IN PERSON TO SEE THE FLOWERHORNS BEFORE THEY PURCHASE IT.)*


----------

